# Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini



## sanddorn (21. März 2012)

Hallo Miniteich-Fans,

ich wollte dieses Jahr in meinem Fass ein Sumpfbeet anlegen. Irgendwo in diesem Forum hab ich schon mal einen sehr schönen Beitrag mit Fotostrecke über dieses Thema gesehen. Leider kann ich ihn nicht wiederfinden und weiß auch nicht mehr, wer ihn geschrieben hat. Es ist aber auch schon ein oder zwei Jahre her...
Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße
Petra


----------



## Christine (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Hallo Petra,

ich mal den Bau eines Moorbeetes in der Zinkwanne beschrieben, meinst Du vielleicht das?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17932


----------



## sanddorn (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

...ja, ich glaub das isses...! Ich kann mich an die umgedrehten Blumentöpfe erinnern. Das es eine Zinkwanne war, ist mir entfallen, ich hab immer nach Weinfass oder Fass (Kübel) gesucht. Und es heißt auch nicht Sumpf-, sondern Moorbeet...
Wie die Zeit bloß rennt! Es ist sogar schon mehr als zwei Jahre her!

Super danke, das ging schnell. Dann will ich mal lesen

Lieben Gruß
Petra


----------



## sanddorn (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

... jetzt muß ich aber doch noch was fragen...

Nun wollt ich ja eigentlich ein Sumpfbeet anlegen. Gehe ich da genau so vor wie beim Moorbeet? Insbesondere meine ich den Wasserspeicher. Oder ist davon eher abzuraten?
Interessant zu wissen wäre noch, welche Erde sich für ein Sumpfbeet am besten eignet?

L.G.
Petra


----------



## Hagalaz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Ich würde sagen Wasserspeicher ist gleich Erde kannst du alles nehmen.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Hi,

Sumpfpflanzen mögen Nährstoffe. Du kannst also ganz normale Teicherde nehme (die wir für den  Teich ja meistens ablehnen).


----------



## Plätscher (21. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Hallo,

warum teure Teicherde? ganz normaler Gartenboden tuts genauso gut und ist preiswerter


----------



## pyro (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Frage: Was ist der Unterschied Sumpfbeet - Moorbeet ???


Sumpf, Moor ... ist bei mir das gleiche. Wenn Du Dir sowas anlegen willst und dafür typische Pflanzen halten willst dann nimm nährstoffarmen Torf - nicht vom Baumarkt sondern vom Landhandel, Krämer, Baywa...

Der Wasserspeicher ist sehr wichtig und Pflicht.







http://forum.carnivoren.org/index.p...hrungen/page__hl__moorkübelbau__fromsearch__1


----------



## Hagalaz (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Ich würde sagen Moor ist ein saurer Sumpf  wenn du ein SUmpfbeet anlegen willst mit den Pflanzen die du auch am Teich hälst nimm normale Gartenerde.


----------



## sanddorn (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Hi zusammen,

ich denke auch das ein Moor saurer ist, und für ein Moorbeet braucht man Torf (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Der Torfabbau ist aber aus heutiger sicht aus ökologischen Gründen nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da natürliche Moorlandschaften für das Klima wichtig sind. Diese werden für die Torfgewinnung trocken gelegt...

Und ich glaube, dass ein Sumpfbeet pflegeleichter ist. Die einheimischen Sumpfpflanzen sind winterhart (oder zumindest die meisten). Denn ich hab zum Herbst keine Lust mehr alles winterfest zu machen.

Ich hab im Keller noch einen so genannten "Kokoblock" gefunden. Das ist ein Blumenerde-Ersatz aus Kokosfasern. Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Idee... Kennt das jemand?

Gruß, Petra


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Beitrag: Sumpfbeet im Mini*

Ich habe in meinem Moorbett die Moorpackungen, die mir in der Physikalischen Medizin aufgelegt wurden  Das Moor war in so Gazepäckchen, die hab ich aufgeschnitten und in den Kübel gefüllt - das geht gut!


----------

